# Will it all combine automatically?



## Asmedious (Jul 25, 2019)

Just started driving two weeks ago. I signed up for QuickBooks self-employed. I do this driving gig on a part-time basis. I'm wondering if at the end of the year will Quickbooks and turbo tax combine my real job's earnings with the driving earnings (losses) so I will be able to deduct a large chunk from that taxes being taken out of my regular job to get a big refund at the end of the year for my real job too?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Asmedious said:


> Just started driving two weeks ago. I signed up for QuickBooks self-employed. I do this driving gig on a part-time basis. I'm wondering if at the end of the year will Quickbooks and turbo tax combine my real job's earnings with the driving earnings (losses) so I will be able to deduct a large chunk from that taxes being taken out of my regular job to get a big refund at the end of the year for my real job too?


When you do your taxes you'll combine all your income and losses to determine your taxable income. So the answer is yes, but don't count on quickbooks and turbo tax to do it for you.


----------



## Asmedious (Jul 25, 2019)

UberTaxPro said:


> When you do your taxes you'll combine all your income and losses to determine your taxable income. So the answer is yes, but don't count on quickbooks and turbo tax to do it for you.


That's disappointing.


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

Asmedious said:


> That's disappointing.


It's probably best you do it instead of a program doing it for you.


----------



## Asmedious (Jul 25, 2019)

I'm planning on letting the program work it's magic see how it does then I can always tweak it to fix things up. If it's really a mess then I'll bite the bullet and find an accountant to file for me. But that would probably be pretty expensive.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Asmedious said:


> I'm planning on letting the program work it's magic see how it does then I can always tweak it to fix things up. If it's really a mess then I'll bite the bullet and find an accountant to file for me. But that would probably be pretty expensive.


Well you're a step ahead of most to even be thinking about it now! Remember the expense for the business portion of your return is tax deductible. Can't say the same for the time and effort you'll put in doing it yourself. You might find a good remote accountant that's not as expensive as you may think. :wink:


----------

